# ACS 4.2 web interface



## robert7 (Nov 2, 2017)

All,

I'm new to ACS 4.2 server and use it for Study. I successfully installed it and all services are running. It's running using windows 2012 server (using VMware player).
Now when using internet explorer, navigate to 127.0.0.1:2002 the web interface displays. But when I want to add an administrator account, I fill in name, password, grant all, etc. But when I click at 'Submit' nothing is happening. And below the page, it is saying: error on the page. 
So I tried different browsers, as maybe it's a script issue. I tried Chroom as well as firefox. Same thing, nothing happens. What can be wrong?

Many things at all for all the tips.

Regards,
Robert


----------

